# Sleeping angel or brat?



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Lately I've been letting Catan sleep in my bed with me. He's been a perfect angel about it. He sleeps through the night and hasn't been fighting me for space - just has to be touching me. I keep a bed for him beside my bed and sometimes he'll switch to it in the night. This morning I got up to go in the shower and told him to get down and go to his bed which he did without any complaints. To my surprise when I got out of the shower I found him sound asleep on his bed but all snuggled in to my pillow. He'd taken it off the bed. What a brat!


----------



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

That's so adorable...


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I know this might sound a little "gross", but if you have an old unwashed T-shirt, or overshirt, throw it on his bed for him.
He wants to be close to you.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We have allowed Kian to sleep in our bed a few times, it's hit and miss with him.
If he gets too hot he is restless and toss and turns usually on us ;D


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

That is great!!

We only let Remmy get in our bed in the morning. She realized this routine quite quickly!! For the last month or so, my bf gets up to let her out in the morning to go potty. She does her business then heads straight for the door to bet let in. From my perspective, I hear them come in the door. Then he tells her to sit and he unhooks her leash. Then I hear a full out sprint up the stairs and she leaps into bed, darts under the covers, curls up next to me and is sound asleep within seconds it seems!!

Still cracks me up every morning when I hear her running up the stairs! She is such a spooner!! ;D

Is it the cold weather and she just wants to get under the warm covers????


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Mine likes to be covered right up too, so we've brought Purdey her own duvet just for bed time....she does love it but not as much as curled up between me and hubby on a sat morn in our bed!! If the kids join us too she's in total heaven as she hates us all in different places. Bless x


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Be prepared for whining in the middle of the night if you break the bed routine and put the V back in its crate or usual place of sleeping. They get real attached to sleeping with you. ;D


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know how you all got so lucky. Clyde cannot even settle odwm in his sleep. He is on the bed...off the bed..at the top..at the bottom..above my head..at my feet.. you get it. Every 5 minutes a different spot! Drives us crazy!! Needless to say, he still sleeps in the kennel


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

We love having Snickers in the bed with us...but yes he is all over the bed. Thank goodness for a king size bed! He has a dog door to relieve himself, so when we hear him running down the hall we prepare ourselves for a jump, a few licks and then a "plop" on the bed to get comfortable. I tried having him on his own dog bed-but that obviously didn't last too long :


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

madaboutvizslas said:


> Be prepared for whining in the middle of the night if you break the bed routine and put the V back in its crate or usual place of sleeping. They get real attached to sleeping with you. ;D


 yep I was worried about changing her routine as heard they don't like it but she's just been a star!!  Purdey started off when we first brought her home down stairs in her crate after a month of getting up twice a night and with no end in sight we decided to try beside our bed in another crate ( a suggestion of our trainner) and it worked!! slept through eight plus hours sometimes. Anyhow when she out grew that crate we let her sleep just on her bed beside us (she was bout six months) - NIGHTMARE!!!!!! she was up down in out you get the picture all night so after bout two weeks of sleep deprivation we put her back down stairs just on her bed with duvet (NO CRATE!!!) yes! sleeps like an angel and her treat is to wake hubby up sat morn with the biggest leap from the bedroom door and bong! Purdey has arrived. so I think I am one of the lucky ones change didn't effect her one little bit.


----------

